
Ask HN: What shorthand systems do you use? - avindroth
How did you learn? Can you use it for typing as well as writing?
======
brudgers
I don't use shorthand because writing out thoughts clearly allows me to see
them and edit them and read them later. On the other hand, I am intrigued by
J.

[http://www.jsoftware.com](http://www.jsoftware.com)

